# Girls on tractors



## Woodsrover

My wife actually. Driving the Kubota like no one's business!
That her new Salsco chipper too. I keep telling her it's her Christmas present but she's not buying it!







Jim


----------



## tbst

Nice 4wd tractor. Sink it yet?


----------



## begleytree

she looks awful happy sittin up there! good on you! good girls wanting to go outside are getting rarer than chickens teeth....mines in the housse 
-Ralph


----------



## Freakingstang

mine will go to the woods with me and help pickup and stack the wood, but she won't run a saw. I could probably never get here on something like that.....


----------



## Woodsrover

To be honest with you I've never gotten it stuck so bad I had to get a tug out. It's pretty good in the muck and if you really get in trouble you can push yourself out with the bucket.

Yeah, she's a keeper. She won't run a saw but she runs the chipper and loads/moves/stacks wood right along side me. It works well with her running the chipper and me the saw...I'll knock it down, trim all the limbs and while I'm bucking it up in stove length she chips the brush. Makes for quick work!


----------



## gumneck

Very nice, nothins hotter than a woman on a tractor. Cept a woman on a tractor bringing you a sammich.


----------



## tbst

Yeah, its easier than people think to get it stuck. One time I sank in peat moss, every time I tried to bucket out I was just digging a bigger hole. Pulled the brushog off. And then another, was going down a big hill, couldnt see the bottom, there was a tree, that feel over, on the bottom that railroaded the bottom of the tractor, the bucket just pulled the bark off. Had to ccut the tree up, disconnect PTO and get out. But otherwise 4wd are really nice.


----------



## sawinredneck

gumneck said:


> Very nice, nothins hotter than a woman on a tractor. Cept a woman on a tractor bringing you a sammich.




Unless she be buck neckid :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blis

sheesh, what a tiny tractor :jester: used to seeing those house-sized valmets and others around here... but must be a nice in woods....

  For yer girl, those who get out and do real work are rare nowadays


----------



## tbst

Got forks for it?


----------



## computeruser

Great pic! 

You're a lucky guy to have a wife who is willing to get out and play with power equipment. My wife will hike all day, geocache in the freakin' swamp in the dead of summer, and can till the garden with a spading fork as fast as I can my Ariens Rocket tiller. But playing with saws and chippers, or splitting wood, no luck so far. Oh well, can't win 'em all...


----------



## ranchjn

haha thats great! my dad actually bought my mom a kubota for Christmas back in the late 80s! She use to mow the fields with it and did everything with it. 

On another note, how safe is that chipper??? I personally would be scared to put anything through it if anyone was around! I guess I am use to working around other people... What happens if you have a really big branch that you are trying to push through? Do you have to duck to make sure you don't get peppered?


----------



## Husky137

ranchjn said:


> haha thats great! my dad actually bought my mom a kubota for Christmas back in the late 80s! She use to mow the fields with it and did everything with it.
> 
> On another note, how safe is that chipper??? I personally would be scared to put anything through it if anyone was around! I guess I am use to working around other people... What happens if you have a really big branch that you are trying to push through? Do you have to duck to make sure you don't get peppered?



Common sense and experience would indicate that the discharge chute moves to either side. Common sense would also suggest that while the tractor is in motion you keep the chute to the rear or travel position to prevent tearing it off on an obstacle.


----------



## Woodsrover

Yeah, that's right...The exhaust chute swivles 360 deg.

That's really a heck of a chipper if anyone's looking. They call it a 4" but it'll take a bit larger if it's mostly straight. It's got a very nice automatic feed system that senses the rpm and stops and starts the in-feed roller if it starts to bog down. If I get a chance I'll take a movie of it at work and post it up.

Jim


----------



## MikeInParadise

*Hmmm*

I am not sure if she is a she but its on a tractor!

I see this pair quite often in the summer on my way to and from the woodlot.


----------



## MikeInParadise

*I could get killed for this*



computeruser said:


> Great pic!
> 
> You're a lucky guy to have a wife who is willing to get out and play with power equipment. My wife will hike all day, geocache in the freakin' swamp in the dead of summer, and can till the garden with a spading fork as fast as I can my Ariens Rocket tiller. But playing with saws and chippers, or splitting wood, no luck so far. Oh well, can't win 'em all...



SWMBO love to play with power tools.


----------



## Vincent

Hi Folks, here is another one.... 






the tractor is a few days older





On the way to the woodlot with the security officers


----------



## tdb

*Becky on Allis*

Had Becky helping hauling wood a few weeks ago on her Allis Chalmers C


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Nice ole Fendt you got there Vincent


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Nice ole Fendt you got there Vincent


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Nice ole Fendt you got there Vincent


----------



## Vincent

Hi SWE#Kipp,
it was a decision between a ATV and a small tractor.
I tok it because I think it lasts longer. Ok the Quad makes more fun that´s
right.
Fent Farmer 2 34HP
Cheers Vincent


----------



## aquan8tor

Woodsrover said:


> My wife actually. Driving the Kubota like no one's business!
> That her new Salsco chipper too. I keep telling her it's her Christmas present but she's not buying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim






There has to be a story behind the little hollow you cut out in the top left corner of the picture, in what looks like a big black cherry.


----------



## Woodsrover

That tree has about six leaders coming off of it. One broke in a wind storm 4 or 5 years ago and that's what you see there. I've got a few large cherry trees on the property and tons of smaller ones (12"-18"). Cherry is mostly what I'm burning this year. There are a bunch of huge oaks as well as a couple giant tulip trees but those are staying.

The rest of that cherry will come down some time in the next couple years. Maybe I can make the argument for a big saw because of it! I'll be sure to take pictures!


----------



## rb_in_va

How about girls restoring tractors?

http://www.americasheartland.org/episodes/episode_202/womans_touch.htm#


----------



## aquan8tor

Woodsrover said:


> That tree has about six leaders coming off of it. One broke in a wind storm 4 or 5 years ago and that's what you see there. I've got a few large cherry trees on the property and tons of smaller ones (12"-18"). Cherry is mostly what I'm burning this year. There are a bunch of huge oaks as well as a couple giant tulip trees but those are staying.
> 
> The rest of that cherry will come down some time in the next couple years. Maybe I can make the argument for a big saw because of it! I'll be sure to take pictures!




I just thought it was cool that you have a kind of tucked-away hiding place, or spot to store whatever--extra gas mix, hand tools, etc...


----------



## osb_mail

*I dont a pic*

But my girlfriend can probably run a tractor better than .She helps dad on the farm . I don t think she has ever ran a chainsaw . I will probably teach her I think she want to try to learn how to chainsaw carve.She also goes frog gigging with but she won t gig any frogs but she holds frog baskets and the beers .


----------



## SmokinDodge

rb_in_va said:


> How about girls restoring tractors?
> 
> http://www.americasheartland.org/episodes/episode_202/womans_touch.htm#




RRRRWWWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWW. Nothing better than a woman and a tractor, especially one WORKING on one.


Where were the woman like that when I was in High School?


----------



## Husky137

Get back to me when they become women. Jailbait (albeit dressed in matching outfits) isn't that interesting to an old fart like me. It was wicked cute how the reporter made everything rhyme. Not too condescending.


----------



## SmokinDodge

Husky137 said:


> Get back to me when they become women. Jailbait (albeit dressed in matching outfits) isn't that interesting to an old fart like me. It was wicked cute how the reporter made everything rhyme. Not too condescending.




Just for clarifiaction my intended meaning of my last post was if I was of high school age and knew those girls. Definitely not speaking of the here and now. Just something very unique about a young woman capable of doing that sort of project.


----------



## rb_in_va

Husky137 said:


> Get back to me when they become women. Jailbait (albeit dressed in matching outfits) isn't that interesting to an old fart like me. It was wicked cute how the reporter made everything rhyme. Not too condescending.



You're 32, right?


----------



## Husky137

rb_in_va said:


> You're 32, right?



And their like 15 maybe?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## computeruser

SmokinDodge said:


> RRRRWWWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWW. Nothing better than a woman and a tractor, especially one WORKING on one.
> 
> 
> Where were the woman like that when I was in High School?



+1.


----------



## rb_in_va

Husky137 said:


> And their like 15 maybe?:biggrinbounce2:




Actually I think they were 17, and that was in 2005. I just thought it was funny that you called yourself and old fart and you're 32.


----------



## Husky137

rb_in_va said:


> Actually I think they were 17, and that was in 2005. I just thought it was funny that you called yourself and old fart and you're 32.



I was too busy looking at boobies to notice their age. That and the annoying metre.

As to my old fart status, lets just say I was 32 that day and might not be on any other day.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## rb_in_va

Husky137 said:


> As to my old fart status, lets just say I was 32 that day and might not be on any other day.:biggrinbounce2:



You mean...you lied on your profile?:jawdrop:


----------



## LostInTheWoods

My wife was fully supportive when I got two big cherries dropped in our lap. Even let me put aside house work to go cut'um and mill'um. Now I only owe her one really nice table. Also, the garage is half full with drying lumber, now that is an understanding woman.

She'll also swing a maul and run the saw but she only does it to show me she can. She's more gardening and landscaping and camping.


----------



## Husky137

rb_in_va said:


> You mean...you lied on your profile?:jawdrop:




Did ya really think I lived on the backside of reality?


----------



## wdchuck

LostInTheWoods said:


> My wife was fully supportive when I got two big cherries dropped in our lap. Even let me put aside house work to go cut'um and mill'um. Now I only owe her one really nice table. Also, the garage is half full with drying lumber, now that is an understanding woman.
> 
> She'll also swing a maul and run the saw but she only does it to show me she can. She's more gardening and landscaping and camping.



Stop braggin'


----------



## CUCV

My wife has recently become pretty helpful in the woods. Check out her tool of choice.


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Hey thats cool ,, which my girl would do the same


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

SmokinDodge said:


> RRRRWWWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWW. Nothing better than a woman and a tractor, especially one WORKING on one.
> 
> 
> Where were the woman like that when I was in High School?




Those aren't women. Those are CHILDREN, and you are sick.


----------



## OTG BOSTON

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Those aren't women. Those are CHILDREN, and you are sick.



:monkey: lighten up


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

There's never any reason to lighten up on child molesters.


----------



## DonnyO

*????*



SmokinDodge;537213
Where were the woman like that when I was in High School?[/QUOTE said:


> You equate this statement with that of a child molester??? :jester:


----------



## SmokinDodge

SmokinDodge said:


> RRRRWWWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWW. Nothing better than a woman and a tractor, especially one WORKING on one.
> 
> 
> Where were the woman like that when I was in High School?





SmokinDodge said:


> Just for clarifiaction my intended meaning of my last post was if I was of high school age and knew those girls. Definitely not speaking of the here and now. Just something very unique about a young woman capable of doing that sort of project.




Did you read the all the post Mark or just the ones you wanted to?


----------



## DonnyO

*please*



SmokinDodge said:


> Did you read the all the post Mark or just the ones you wanted to?



:notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2: 


Once you feed them.....they won't go away................


----------



## treebogan

*chill*

I read and understood the meaning of "Smoking dodges" original post,English is my third lanuage.I did not take offence to his comment,nor do I equate observation with physical contact.E.g. Paedophillia
Mark,I suggest you get out more.


----------

